# How / Where can I view the days left before trial period expires - IDM?



## patkim (Aug 22, 2017)

I have installed Internet Download Manager 30 day trial (older version v6.18)sometime back. I have lost  track of the date.
Now when I run IDM it just tells me that this is a Trial Version. (Help --> About)

I am trying to check if there's any way/option in IDM that can tell me how many trial days are over or are left.
In case anyone knows how to, please share.

Some apps clearly show a note at start that you are on 'Day n of your 30 day trial'. IDM doesn't show any such notification.
Thx.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 27, 2017)

It is not about how much time you have used IDM. Once you have installed IDM, it will start counting days on real time basis whether you use or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2017)

In win 7 & above,windows show the date of install for currently installed programs in programs & features option(available in control panel).


----------



## patkim (Aug 27, 2017)

@sohan_92, yes I am referring  to the days only and not the number of times (Or specific count of days) I have used to app. Hence the query, regardless of the usage how many trial days out of 30 are left?
@whitestar_999 Yes.  I should have mentioned the OS here. It's Windows XP SP3 It only shows date last used.

I think there's no way with IDM! Unless there are any third party tools that do so.
IDM does not provide such a feature I guess. A friend of mine told me that  IDM shall warn you a few days before trial expiry and ask you to register.


----------



## sohan_92 (Aug 27, 2017)

@patkim , Just a clarification. If the time span, you are referring _sometime back, _is older than one month than I am afraid your trial period is over whether you have used it or not.

If you really want to find the installation date of the IDM, there is a tutorial how to determine the installation date through registry.
Determine the installation date of software under Windows.

But it is a really time taking process. You have to check one by one.


----------



## patkim (Aug 27, 2017)

@sohan_92  IDM Still runs which confirms that trial period is not yet over. I just don't remember the install date and hence curious to know exactly how many days are left. Thanks for the link. I shall explore the tutorial and try to see if I can find the install date.

UPDATE

Unfortunately though I could find IDM key therein, it does not have any Installdate value under it. However for many other apps liek Google chrome it's there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2017)

Just check the folder & file creation date of all files/folders(including IDM main folder) inside program files,the earliest date should be the install date.


----------



## patkim (Aug 28, 2017)

@whitestar_999  yes this input helped. I can now go by the folder created date! Thanks.


----------



## Flash (Aug 29, 2017)

Control Panel > All Control Panel Items > Programs and Features

Find the program, and the date it's installed on.


----------

